# 1st Annual Tulsa Route 66 Classic & Vintage Bicycle Show



## soonerbills (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi y'all !

I am happy to announce a new bike show here in Tulsa that I am hosting. This a call out to all you collectors,builders and parts freaks that love to buy, sell & show.
Please check out the website and don't hesitate to contact me for info as well. I thinks it's gonna be fun!

Here's the link!
http://www.soonerbillz.com/


----------



## soonerbills (May 1, 2010)

We have lined up a couple of good bands for the show! The C/V Sunday charity ride route has been ironed out Still plenty of room for vendors.
 Booth prices have been adjusted down so there's that!
www.soonerbillz.com


----------



## soonerbills (May 9, 2010)

If you are planning on attending or participating please let me know or leave a message on the show's web forum. And please if you visit the website let us know who you are by posting the guestbook. 
 We are looking forward to a great show and hope as many as possible of y'all can come and show off your beautiful rides. With luck the weather will be excellent for the outside vendors and with the big brand new A/C units just installed in the Rose Bowl it will be nice and cool inside.


----------



## soonerbills (Jun 4, 2010)

Well the days have just flown by and now it is only a couple of weeks before this show happens!
 We look forward to your presence and hope you enjoy your time at the event.

 If you are entering a bike in the show please let us know ASAP. All entries can be made online through the website, otherwise you can PM me or email and of course call if you wish.
Again here is the website addy where you can find all of the info:

www.soonerbillz.com

  If you enter a bike please be sure to make and bring a small board for each entry describing the bike, mainly make,year and model and any other special details. If you have any personal decorations we will be happy to accommodate you any way we can but space is limited so nothing too large please.  We would like the bikes to be here by Friday afternoon but they must be at the show no later 7AM Saturday
 There are still swap meet booths available so please reserve yours now if you are planning on having one!
We have had quite a bit of positive feedback and are daily receiving reservations. We are still working on finishing touches and are hoping this 1st time show is a success and everyone has a good time!
Well thanks again and I look forward to meeting you!
Scott


----------



## soonerbills (Jun 21, 2010)

Well unfortunately due to a general lack of interest the show has been canceled. Apologies to those who responded!


----------

